# FaeryBee's Photos (Ongoing Thread)



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I thought I might share a few pictures today I've taken when out walking in the last couple of weeks.

The first three are a "sculpture" that is on display over at the Reston Town Center about 1 mile from my home.







The next pictures are more to my liking as nature suits me much better than urban areas



















Thanks for taking the time to look!
:wave:​*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Deb, I simply love the nature ones, especially the deer! 
The water ones remind me of so many childhood holidays where we would go to places like that. 

The sculptures are unusual. The second two look like some kind of primitive huts, lol!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice pictures, the nature ones are so peaceful. The sculptures are interesting, it must have taken someone a good amount of time to construct them, are they made of actual branches or something made to look like branches?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Very pretty! Those sculptures are interesting, what are they made of?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are some beautiful photographs, Deborah! The deer are lovely and it looks oh-so-peaceful in that area! Is that a specific park to walk around in? 

The town center looks very nice and I love the sculptures. I hope they let you walk inside them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Therm said:



Deb, I simply love the nature ones, especially the deer! 
The water ones remind me of so many childhood holidays where we would go to places like that.

The sculptures are unusual. The second two look like some kind of primitive huts, lol!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Emma
The three pictures of the sculpture are all of the same exhibit. I think they look like huts too! 



Cody said:



Nice pictures, the nature ones are so peaceful. The sculptures are interesting, it must have taken someone a good amount of time to construct them, are they made of actual branches or something made to look like branches?

Click to expand...

 They are actually made of natural branches.

You might find this article about the artist and his methods interesting:

Patrick Dougherty's Sculpture at Reston Town Center



Hunterkat said:



Very pretty! Those sculptures are interesting, what are they made of?

Click to expand...

 They are made from real wooden branches.



StarlingWings said:



Those are some beautiful photographs, Deborah! The deer are lovely and it looks oh-so-peaceful in that area! Is that a specific park to walk around in?

The town center looks very nice and I love the sculptures. I hope they let you walk inside them 

Click to expand...

The nature pictures were taken in a small park area that belongs to a nearby subdivision that I drive past occasionally.

I decided I wanted to stop one day recently and walk through it (even though it is posted it is for residents of that subdivision only -- what's up with that?).

I was really happy I did so when I discovered the two beautiful deer out grazing for their lunch in the meadow!

You are not allowed to walk through the sculptures at the Town Center nor touch them.
However, there were a lot of little birds that were certainly enjoying perching in and playing on them! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Good to know! Thanks, Deb  Reston seems like a very nice place to live!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Wonderful photos...such a lovely area for you to stroll through - loved all the Nature shots...interesting sculpture - you would believe it should be open for all to see ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Good to know! Thanks, Deb  Reston seems like a very nice place to live!

Click to expand...

Parts of Reston are still nice but it's become very over-crowded and not what it was meant to be when it was conceived back in the 60's.
Way too many high-rise apartment buildings, congestion and people for my liking :laughing2:



Brienne said:



Wonderful photos...such a lovely area for you to stroll through - loved all the Nature shots...interesting sculpture - you would believe it should be open for all to see ?

Click to expand...

Thanks, Susan --
Everyone can see the sculpture, but you can't touch it or go inside it. I'm sure they are afraid people would destroy it if they allowed them too close to it.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My friend and I drove over to Maryland to a "Fairy Garden" exhibit.
Afterward, we went to nearby Solomon's Island for lunch.



























:wave:​*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, agree...it would have taken a lot of time and effort to twist those branches into their present form and you wouldn't want folk clambering all over it...More lovely photos - the little tortoise and bee are cute and so are the fairy houses...I like that sculpture and the flowers are beautiful - what type of plant is the yellow one, please? Thank you for sharing. :001_smile:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Ohh, I'm really behind with this thread!
Some beautiful photos. 
The fairy houses are very sweet, I would have loved those as a child. 
I'm not sure that I quite understand this latest sculpture - I wonder if it is designed to make a sound with either the wind or rain.
The trip to Solomon island looks very picturesque.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Brienne said:



Yes, agree...it would have taken a lot of time and effort to twist those branches into their present form and you wouldn't want folk clambering all over it...More lovely photos - the little tortoise and bee are cute and so are the fairy houses...I like that sculpture and the flowers are beautiful - what type of plant is the yellow one, please? Thank you for sharing. :001_smile:

Click to expand...

Thank you. The yellow plant is:
Asclepias tuberosa (butterfly weed)



JRS said:



Ohh, I'm really behind with this thread!
Some beautiful photos. 
The fairy houses are very sweet, I would have loved those as a child. 
I'm not sure that I quite understand this latest sculpture - I wonder if it is designed to make a sound with either the wind or rain.
The trip to Solomon island looks very picturesque.

Click to expand...

Thanks.
I don't believe the latest sculpture is meant to make sound with wind or rain, it is just something the "artist" created. :dunno:
I thought it looked particularly interesting with the background of the trees. 
Sort of the industrial revolution amidst nature.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Faerybee*

Hi Deborah, Wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing. The faery houses and the turtle are mt favorites. I ca almost see the little people. Blessings, J A:rainbow:


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Deborah, it will grow here in Australia and attracts Monarch Butterflies...so, I'll be on the hunt for it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deborah, those are some beautiful photos! How adorable, the little fairy houses  

Solomon Island looks amazing! It sounds like you had lots of fun  

The turtle looks so distinguished


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great pictures.
Thanks for sharing!
Always nice to see different parts of the world


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Hi Deborah, Wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing. The faery houses and the turtle are mt favorites. I ca almost see the little people. Blessings, J A:rainbow:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jo Ann
Did you notice Mr. Turtle seems to have gone through some spider webs during his journey? 



Brienne said:



Thanks Deborah, it will grow here in Australia and attracts Monarch Butterflies...so, I'll be on the hunt for it.

Click to expand...

Susan, I hope you find it. 
You may be able to find the orange color easier than the yellow and the orange is just as pretty!



StarlingWings said:



Deborah, those are some beautiful photos! How adorable, the little fairy houses 

Solomon Island looks amazing! It sounds like you had lots of fun 

The turtle looks so distinguished 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star --
We did have an absolutely wonderful day.
It was a nice little get-away.



ReneBC said:



Great pictures.
Thanks for sharing!
Always nice to see different parts of the world 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, René!*


----------

